# New build Cannot install modem on Vista HP 64bit



## SABRETOOTH (Jul 12, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just finished building a computer the other day but have a problem loading modem drivers they will not install. If anyone can help 
here are the specs 
Q9450 
Intel DX48BT2
HD4850 x2
1kw ultra X3 p/s
500g hd sata
sony dvd player Ide
4gb 1333 ram 2gbx2
Vista HP sp1 64bit (no updates as I cannot get online with computer)

I have 2 modems 
1 is hummingbird v92/56k did not install could not find Vista drivers for it

2 Hiro v92/56k Vista install says found new hardware I cancelled it so I could load driver/software from cd . Cd loaded(screen with install driver,other software) gets to load but doesnt load tried also to install from updating driver in device manager but that also no go 
Cd shows a Vista 64bit driver for modem in list 
still shows as unknown pci modem in device manager
Any other info needed I will reply 
In advance Thankyou


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

I know I am new here but I have seen this problem pop up in friends PC's with anything xp on using v92 modems.

First, did you buy them new or are they "leftovers"?

Second, if you did buy them new are they "vista compatible"?

Last, did you use your driver update function in the hardware manager?

Oddly enough that last one helped a friend get their modem working and idk why that did but installing from the disk didn't.


----------



## SABRETOOTH (Jul 12, 2008)

Unospazmatic said:


> I know I am new here but I have seen this problem pop up in friends PC's with anything xp on using v92 modems.
> 
> First, did you buy them new or are they "leftovers"?
> 
> ...


First yes 1 was a left over it was a Hummingbird brand and could not find drivers for it 
Second the hiro was new I just got it at Frys other day I took it back they checked it was not compatable with OS even though it said vista on package and had Vista 32/64 drivers listed in menu of disc that came with it. At least they took it back
I did try updating the driver through device manager


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiro Vista drivers..

http://www.hiroinc.com/2008/driver.htm

Did you install the intel board driver first?


----------

